# Navy Expeditionary Forces



## Lynaugh (Sep 13, 2010)

I was just wondering how one would go about joining the Riverines or Maritime Expeditionary Security Force. What would be a rate that gives you the best chance to get on one of these squads. I have already visited my recruiter but only did the basics. I found out about the Riverines and MESF after I visited the recruiter so I never got to ask about these. Would you tell the person at MEPS when you select what rate you want and they could further assist you?


----------



## CBTech (Sep 14, 2010)

MA - Master at Arms

Any other rate there is more likelihood you'll go to a ship for four years(BM,QM,ET,...).  MA's usually go to a two year location and get good quals, then are eligible to negotiate for orders. RIVRON will want to see some experience first.

Why are you setting your sights so low though?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2010)

CBTech said:


> MA - Master at Arms
> 
> Any other rate there is more likelihood you'll go to a ship for four years(BM,QM,ET,...).  MA's usually go to a two year location and get good quals, then are eligible to negotiate for orders. RIVRON will want to see some experience first.
> 
> *Why are you setting your sights so low though*?



Someone's got to be in the Navy, LOL.


----------



## JimMCpog (Sep 14, 2010)

CBTech said:


> MA - Master at Arms
> 
> Any other rate there is more likelihood you'll go to a ship for four years(BM,QM,ET,...).  MA's *usually go to a two year location and get good quals, then are eligible to negotiate for orders.* RIVRON will want to see some experience first.
> 
> Why are you setting your sights so low though?



So by negotiation, do you mean looking at a list of what's currently open and that's it, or can you bring in your SRB and your quality or placement among other personnel in your rate to get your top choice?

I was in the Marines and we really didn't have a say as 1st termers in where we go other than east coast, west coast or overseas.


----------



## Lynaugh (Sep 14, 2010)

CBTech said:


> MA - Master at Arms
> 
> Any other rate there is more likelihood you'll go to a ship for four years(BM,QM,ET,...).  MA's usually go to a two year location and get good quals, then are eligible to negotiate for orders. RIVRON will want to see some experience first.
> 
> *Why are you setting your sights so low though?*



These peaked my interest once I saw them and I've been interested ever since. Are these not good to get into? I also read somewhere that Gunners Mate could also be a good rating for the Riverines as well.





SOWT said:


> Someone's got to be in the Navy, LOL.



What is that suppose to mean? You say it like there's something wrong with it.


----------



## AWP (Sep 14, 2010)

Lynaugh said:


> What is that suppose to mean? You say it like there's something wrong with it.



SOWT is a retired Air Force field-grade officer who has earned the right to make jabs at other services, joking or otherwise.

If you are interested in small boats......why not go the SWCC route?


----------



## Lynaugh (Sep 14, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> SOWT is a retired Air Force field-grade officer who has earned the right to make jabs at other services, joking or otherwise.
> 
> If you are interested in small boats......why not go the SWCC route?


 
That's fine I was just wondering that's all and I'm not sure about SWCC but I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2010)

Lynaugh said:


> That's fine I was just wondering that's all and I'm not sure about SWCC but I'm still thinking about it.



I recently tried to talk a friends son into SWCC.
Personally I'd go that route if I was starting over.
Lighten up, it was a joke.  My brother is a retired Chief, I enlisted him, and did his first re-enlistment.
Two Brother in laws are navy, learn to give and take regarding humor-it'll take ya far.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 15, 2010)

SOWT said:


> I recently tried to talk a friends son into SWCC.
> Personally I'd go that route if I was starting over.
> Lighten up, it was a joke.  My brother is a retired Chief, I enlisted him, and did his first re-enlistment.
> Two Brother in laws are navy, learn to give and take regarding humor-it'll take ya far.


 
Wait. :confused:

You're an OFFICER?!?


----------



## CBTech (Sep 15, 2010)

Lynaugh said:


> These peaked my interest once I saw them and I've been interested ever since. Are these not good to get into? I also read somewhere that Gunners Mate could also be a good rating for the Riverines as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I will tell you if you want to go down range but are hesitant about SWCC or SEAL then by all means, you need to get into the NECC (Naval Expeditionary Combat Command) as Seabee, EOD, RIVRON, or any of the numerous Expeditionary Security units.

If you don't want to be a Seabee rate or EOD Tech then the safest bet is as an MA. the unit you spoke of before MESF is almost entirely MA and some GM's. The problem with GM is that there are alot of them on the big gray floaters. Chances of a GM going to a ship are better that him going anywhere else his first term. 

With MA you will have a high likelihood of going to an Expeditionary Security command or, more so,  an installation command to do security for a year or two (GITMO, Bahrain, anywhere) to learn how to patrol or do prisoner handling. Those are the skills that are going to set you up to call you detailer (guy that gives out the change of duty orders) and negotiate.

This will answer JimMCpog's question too. Negotiating for orders is when a person is soon to complete an assignment and calls the detailer who has the big list of jobs out there. The more shit you've done as far as quals and good evals the better chance you are at getting those orders you want like RIVRON or Inshore Boat Unit or Mobile Security Squadron.

RIVRON is now looking at E4 and E5's to fill their ranks. The likelihood of you going from boot to there is slim. You will need some experience. They are also taking SWCC washouts so you might want to look at SWCC again, LOL.


----------



## Lynaugh (Sep 15, 2010)

CBTech said:


> I will tell you if you want to go down range but are hesitant about SWCC or SEAL then by all means, you need to get into the NECC (Naval Expeditionary Combat Command) as Seabee, EOD, RIVRON, or any of the numerous Expeditionary Security units.
> 
> If you don't want to be a Seabee rate or EOD Tech then the safest bet is as an MA. the unit you spoke of before MESF is almost entirely MA and some GM's. The problem with GM is that there are alot of them on the big gray floaters. Chances of a GM going to a ship are better that him going anywhere else his first term.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for all the information. MA and GM were the rates I've been looking into since Day 1 and still trying to decide. If I go the GM rate then there is a possible chance, being there is a spot available, to be on a VBSS team while on deployment. Correct?


----------



## CBTech (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know how the big gray things work but from reading Navy Times and seeing all the AFN news commercials I believe that is open to all kinds of rates like QM, BM, EN, GM... ship's company guys. I wouldn't say with any certainty that you would or wouldn't be able to do that. And don't listen to the recruiter when he tells you that it's guaranteed.


----------



## Lynaugh (Sep 16, 2010)

CBTech said:


> I don't know how the big gray things work but from reading Navy Times and seeing all the AFN news commercials I believe that is open to all kinds of rates like QM, BM, EN, GM... ship's company guys. I wouldn't say with any certainty that you would or wouldn't be able to do that. And don't listen to the recruiter when he tells you that it's guaranteed.


 
Yup thank you CBTech and all the others that replied and for answering all the questions I had. I'm still going to ask my recruiter about it next time I go but if he say's anything with the Riverines, MESF, or VBSS is guaranteed then I'll know he's not telling the truth.


----------

